# What Did You Have For Breakfast?



## Ruthanne

*Breakfast is important to have--fuels us going into the day!

I had a broccoli, yellow pepper, cheddar cheese omelette with a slice of 12 grain toast and butter. And a cup of peach green tea mixed with black tea and soymilk.

What did you have?*


----------



## C'est Moi

That looks so good, Ruth.  I seldom eat breakfast but I'd certainly have that omelet at lunchtime.


----------



## Wren

I had a bowl of Branflakes with a spoonful of mixed seeds, sprinkling of ginger and cold milk


----------



## terry123

Sweet potato pie and a glass of milk.


----------



## IrisSenior

It is only 6:17 am. here and hubby is not up until 7:30 so I haven't eaten yet. We have our own cereal. Mine is a toss between oatmeal, cream of wheat or Shreddies and Bran. Hubby eats Harvest Crunch. We have eggs 3 or 4 times a week.

Edited to add: I do drink tea while I visit on this website in the morning.


----------



## hollydolly

Semantics but I don't eat breakfast... as in anything as soon as I get up.. but I do have a little brunch after an  hour or 2..., and it's 11.30am now, and I've just had 1/2 a ripe banana, and a slice of cinnamon and raisin bread..and a hot cuppa tea...  Hot weak Tea, is essential for me in the morning...


----------



## Pappy

Bowl of Raisin Bran and coffee.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ham and cheese omelet..
.


----------



## twinkles

cheerios and lactaid---made by me lol


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning I had a Hofmann's hot dog on a roll and some leftover California blend vegetables.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 103984
> 
> *Breakfast is important to have--fuels us going into the day!
> 
> I had a broccoli, yellow pepper, cheddar cheese omelette with a slice of 12 grain toast and butter. And a cup of peach green tea mixed with black tea and soymilk.
> 
> What did you have?*


Do I see jalapeno in that pan, Ruthanne? If so, double yummy! 

Myself, I sort of have to ease my way into the morning these days... a couple cups of coffee... maybe a biscuit or a cookie to go along with... then later in the morning my appetite comes around.


----------



## In The Sticks

Almost always a bowl for cereal with strawberries and blueberries (or raspberries if available.)

I love eggs (especially since being in an area where I know the chickens who laid them), but get most of my daily fiber from cereal.


----------



## treeguy64

The usual:  One bowl of oatmeal, this time with seedless raspberry jam, and a slice of toasted, garlic bread.  I eat this meal about four times a week, and have most of my life.  Other times I have scrambled tofu with onions, grape leaves, soy sausage, soy cheese, on pita, an injera, or corn tortillas. On Sundays, usually, pancakes or waffles, with strawberries and maple syrup.


----------



## Ruthanne

I had a chickless patty with onion and dijon mustard on 12 grain toast.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly

*Same as yesterday...cinnamon raisin bread, and a ripe banana...*


----------



## Tommy

Coffee with creamer, two fried eggs, two ounces of lean ham, two slices of whole wheat toast, 1/2 cup of beans, and a 5.3 oz cup of fat free Greek yogurt.  Total is about 750 calories - 46% from carbs, 28% from fats, 26% from protein - and 12 grams of fiber.

This is one of our half a dozen "standard" breakfasts.  On average I end each day at right around 2000 calories - 50% from carbs, <30% from fat, 100+ grams of protein and 30+ grams of fiber.  My weight has been constant, plus or minus a pound or two, for over seven months with a BMI <25.


----------



## Becky1951

Cheese omelet with wheat toast.


----------



## JaniceM

I'm on my second cup of coffee.


----------



## Pappy

Pop tart and coffee.


----------



## Ruthanne

Tommy said:


> Coffee with creamer, two fried eggs, two ounces of lean ham, two slices of whole wheat toast, 1/2 cup of beans, and a 5.3 oz cup of fat free Greek yogurt.  Total is about 750 calories - 46% from carbs, 28% from fats, 26% from protein - and 12 grams of fiber.
> 
> This is one of our half a dozen "standard" breakfasts.  On average I end each day at right around 2000 calories - 50% from carbs, <30% from fat, 100+ grams of protein and 30+ grams of fiber.  My weight has been constant, plus or minus a pound or two, for over seven months with a BMI <25.


That's great.  I record my calories and carbs most days, too.  I aim for less calories per day as I am trying to lose.


----------



## Ruthanne

First I had a salad consisting of spinach, carrots, celery, cauliflower and a hard boiled egg topped with EVOO and Balsamic Vinegar.  Then I had 2 breaded fish fillets that I baked in the oven and topped with some tartar sauce.  I'm not a big eater of fish but that seems to be changing lately.  I've had a taste for fish more and more.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A bowl of Cheerios with almond milk and some celery and carrot sticks.


----------



## Lee

multi grain toast with peanut butter and a banana.


----------



## hollydolly

*Thick slice bacon rasher, and sunny side up egg on one slice of soft white bread... *


----------



## Pappy

A big bowl of Raisin Bran and a coffee. A handful of pills for desert.


----------



## Lewkat

Super omelet (everything in it), corned beef hash and home fries.  Coffee and Orange juice.  I seldom eat anything like that for breakfast, but our chef Wilmer thinks I've been neglecting my diet and made this especially for me.  Bless his soul.


----------



## moviequeen1

I  just finished eating 2 pieces of toasted multi grain bread with low fat butter,small glass of OJ
I don't have the same thing for breakfast every day,I like to mix it up


----------



## charry

I have a banana every morning and a cuppa tea...


----------



## Ruthanne

I had sliced chicken breast, with olive oil mayo on a slice of 12 grain toast.


----------



## RadishRose

Last night's cheesy cauliflower. More like brunch since I don't eat right away.


----------



## hollydolly

*Brunch was.. Choc  chip mini weetabix with dried prunes... and skimmed milk*


----------



## Ruthanne

Salad and a chicken less sandwich.


----------



## Lee

pre breakfast....munching on a few cashews and coffee to wash it down.


----------



## Ruthanne

I had a half of turkey sandwich.


----------



## jujube

Avocado toast and cheese grits.


----------



## peppermint

I had a fat free cup cake....Yes they do make them....And I have to have my Coffee....And another Coffee in the middle of the day...
I don't eat again till dinner...


----------



## hollydolly

Frosties & skimmed milk... it was so long ago I could barely remember.   I'm on meds which knocked me out this evening for an hour and a half so I'm expecting to be still up come breakfast time tomorrow..


----------



## Marie5656

*Hungry, but did not feel like cooking. Had a couple Pop Tarts and a big glass of ice water*


----------



## Ruthanne

This morning I had 12 grain toast with unsalted butter.


----------



## hollydolly

I had a hot cross bun with butter  this morning and a cuppa char...


----------



## Ruthanne

Toast with butter.


----------



## Ruthanne

Haven't finished my breakfast yet..will have some eggs, too.


----------



## Lashann

This morning it was gluten free cereal with banana & milk followed by a nice big mug of orange pekoe tea.


----------



## Ruthanne

I had Multigrain bread and 2 sunny side up steamed eggs, no butter.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Banana w/ Teddie all natural, smooth, unsalted peanut butter


----------



## Tommy

A serving of steel cut oatmeal with a tablespoon of natural peanut butter and a half-tablespoon of maple syrup mixed in, then topped with half a cup of fresh blueberries.  Accompanied by a container of Greek yogurt.


----------



## AnnieA

Omega-3 trail mix (Walmart Great Value brand).  I love that stuff.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Sausage/eggs and hash browns....


----------



## Pappy

Pop tarts and coffee. Washed them all down with a cup of pills.


----------



## treeguy64

Bowl of oatmeal with currants, round of pita with a slice of vegan provolone.


----------



## Robert59

Fish from Captain D's left over from yesterday and Coffee with creamer only, No sugar.


----------



## hollydolly

*Banana... and tea.. *


----------



## Ruthanne

Toast with cream cheese and just a dab of raspberry preserves.  And french roast coffee with soymilk.


----------



## Pinky

Plain cheerios w 1% milk, and Greek Yogurt (Raspberry Pomegranate).


----------



## Lakeland living

A nice strong cup of coffee... double cream. (ok, extra large cup)


----------



## RadishRose

leftover baked salmon and cauliflower


----------



## Pappy

Bowl of Raisin Bran and my coffee.


----------



## RadishRose

Thinking about toast with cream cheese in awhile.


----------



## CeeCee

hollydolly said:


> *Same as yesterday...cinnamon raisin bread, and a ripe banana...*



That’s  exactly what I had today!
You saved me from typing it out, haha.


----------



## Pinky

Same old, same old .. plain cheerios, coffee w. milk. Perhaps a banana.

Looking forward to a tomato on toasted 12 grain bread later on.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Same old, same old .. plain cheerios, coffee w. milk. Perhaps a banana.
> 
> Looking forward to a tomato on toasted 12 grain bread later on.


are you on a diet, Pinks ?


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> are you on a diet, Pinks ?


Just watching what I eat due to the type II diabetes now 
Lost a few pounds in the past months, but nothing very noticeable, Hols.


----------



## Marie5656

A slice of breakfast pizza that I bought yesterday


----------



## moviequeen1

a bowl of multigrain Cheerios love it


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Just watching what I eat due to the type II diabetes now
> Lost a few pounds in the past months, but nothing very noticeable, Hols.


Oh I'm sorry you have the type 2 diabetes Pinks.. are you controlling it with diet?.. it's really very concerning while this pandemic is going around as well.. I suspect you've read up on the connection between C-19 and Diabetes..


----------



## Ruthanne

Yesterday I had one egg and toast.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Oh I'm sorry you have the type 2 diabetes Pinks.. are you controlling it with diet?.. it's really very concerning while this pandemic is going around as well.. I suspect you've read up on the connection between C-19 and Diabetes..


A good thing about that is that Tom Hanks has type 2 diabetes and got the coronavirus and had a rather mild case and beat it.


----------



## Repondering

A small bowl of strawberries and mango chunks;  a glass of powdered beets, ground hemp seed, powdered green veggie concentrate and about 1/4 cup of oat bran......with enough water to make it drinkable; two hard boiled eggs.  And about 2 tablespoons of extra virgin olive oil.
I have the same thing every morning.


----------



## Ruthanne

Griller, with a slice of onion, dijon mustard on 12 grain toast slice.


----------



## twinkles

does that water that has a fruit taste to it taste good?i think it is called intuit


----------



## Ruthanne

twinkles said:


> does that water that has a fruit taste to it taste good?i think it is called intuit


I've never tried it, wouldn't know.


----------



## RadishRose

Ruthanne said:


> Griller, with a slice of onion, dijon mustard on 12 grain toast slice.


What is a griller?


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> What is a griller?


It's made by morning Star farm and it's a type of veggie burger but I think it tastes better than most veggie burgers.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Oh I'm sorry you have the type 2 diabetes Pinks.. are you controlling it with diet?.. it's really very concerning while this pandemic is going around as well.. I suspect you've read up on the connection between C-19 and Diabetes..


I've read all the bad news, Hols .. being super vigilant.


----------



## hollydolly

*Had 1/2 mashed banana on raisin toast.. and tea..*


----------



## Ruthanne

A protein shake.


----------



## Ken N Tx

No breakfast yesterday,had blood work...


----------



## Ruthanne

Yogurt and blueberries and walnuts


----------



## Ruthanne

I had rye toast with cream cheese and lower sugar strawberry preserves on it.  Then I had a salad of spinach, celery and cauliflower topped with evoo and balsamic vinegar.  And 3 cups of coffee with vanilla almond milk.


----------



## hollydolly

lol...you're putting me to shame with your healthy breakfasts @Ruthanne 

This morning for brunch..I had Mini-choc weetabix ( it's the only way I can eat weetabix) ..with sliced banana and skimmed milk


----------



## Lashann

Easy breakfast today with gluten free cereal with some bananas & 2% milk.  And of course a big mug of orange pekoe Tea.


----------



## Ronni

Having my morning coffee with creamer right now. I’m working this morning so I’ll whip up a smoothie to sip on through the morning...almond milk, spinach, flax and chia seeds, mixed berries, pineapple and mango with a scoop of powdered almonds and protein powder. I’ll nibble on a banana as I sip.

if I’m going to drink it right away I’ll blend the banana in. Otherwise I leave it out because I don’t like the way it makes the smoothie start to taste after it’s been blended awhile.

I’ll take a couple Brazil nuts and a few raisins to nibble on if it’s going to be a later lunch,  which it usually is when I’m working.


----------



## Liberty

Black coffee and a couple cups of fruit, mostly berries - few grapes, pineapple, banana.  Always the same thing.


----------



## twinkles

frosted shreded wheat cereal and lactaid


----------



## Pappy

Coffee and a bowl of Raisin Bran. I bought a big box of Raisin Bran from BJs a month ago and there were two huge bags in side.  I think I have enough bran to last a year or two..


----------



## RadishRose

Smoked salmon on toast with cream cheese, onion and capers. Coffee.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> lol...you're putting me to shame with your healthy breakfasts @Ruthanne
> 
> This morning for brunch..I had Mini-choc weetabix ( it's the only way I can eat weetabix) ..with sliced banana and skimmed milk


@hollydolly I sure don't always eat healthy.  I polished off a bag of Sun Chips and dip yesterday for breakfast


----------



## Ruthanne

A Quinoa Veggie burger topped with cut up tomato


----------



## hollydolly

I've just had sliced green grapes, and sliced banana in light cream


----------



## Pappy

A banana, a breakfast bar and a cup of coffee.


----------



## Lewkat

An apricot Danish, apple crisp and 3 cups of coffee.  Banana will come about 10 A.M.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Puffed wheat with skim milk and a packet of artificial sweetener but I was thinking about pancakes with butter, maple syrup, and a side of sausage as I ate my cereal.


----------



## Ruthanne

Had 2 sunny side up eggs steamed a bit, 2 small slices of very seeded toast, some butter.


----------



## charry

Banana and cuppa tea...


----------



## Ken N Tx

Nothing yet


----------



## Ruthanne

I had a chipotle bean burger with cream cheese and tomato on seeded bread and then some walnuts too.


----------



## Pappy

Today...I’ll have a warm blueberry muffin and coffee.


----------



## hollydolly

I baked some rolls this morning, and hubs and I had them hot. I had mine with bacon on it...


----------



## Lethe200

Sat 31st:
Lox and bagels with cream cheese, capers, toasted sesame seeds and Meyer lemon juice.


----------



## Lakeland living

Hmmmm. Don't think I had breakfast, busy day here.


----------



## Kadee

I had a pancake made with a little rolled oats ,1 egg 1 med banana and 100 grams of unflavoured yoghurt ...they were so nice a light tasting ..I topped with fresh lemon juice.

Added .....comment , I have a NutriBullet that make it easy to make the pancakes ...just put it all in a whizz


----------



## Devi

One thing we've fallen in love with lately is muesli ... a sort of rolled oats and nuts mixture that can be eaten cold with milk (or heated like oatmeal, I guess, but we never do). We may add extra nuts (walnuts, sliced almonds), and maybe a few raisins. Very yummy and ... rather addictive, so I have to watch it (due to the type II diabetes).

Once I turned my husband on to muesli, I noticed we had more and more, and now a variety of flavors are stored in our pantry.


----------



## fancicoffee13

I had 2 cups of coffee with creamer (pumpkin spice) and sugar, biscuit with cheese, sausage, egg inside.  I have had that for the last 8 mornings!


----------



## fancicoffee13

fancicoffee13 said:


> I had 2 cups of coffee with creamer (pumpkin spice) and sugar, biscuit with cheese, sausage, egg inside.  I have had that for the last 8 mornings!


I have 2 flavors of creamer that I like.  Pumpkin Spice and Peppermint Mocha, those are really great.  I also like the Caramel Marachino.


----------



## Tish

I had porridge.


----------



## Kadee

Devi said:


> One thing we've fallen in love with lately is muesli ... a sort of rolled oats and nuts mixture that can be eaten cold with milk (or heated like oatmeal, I guess, but we never do). We may add extra nuts (walnuts, sliced almonds), and maybe a few raisins. Very yummy and ... rather addictive, so I have to watch it (due to the type II diabetes).
> 
> Once I turned my husband on to muesli, I noticed we had more and more, and now a variety of flavors are stored in our pantry.


We like Muesli as well I believe it’s good for diabetics in moderation as long as you don’t buy the stuff that’s loaded with sugar ,we buy the raw  ( unbaked ) version with no added sugar @Devi


----------



## Devi

Thanks, @Kadee46 -- that's good information!


----------



## MickaC

Boring me.....
Coffee......usually the whole carafe.
Mid morning......yogurt.
But.
In life before Covid.
Enjoyed brunch, at some favorite restaurants.


----------



## Keesha

Deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

A late brunch for us consisting of toast, orange juice, coffee for hubs and a yummy souffle omelette.


----------



## PamfromTx

To make a souffle omelette, the eggs are first separated. The egg whites are then beaten until stiff peaks form.
The egg whites are gently folded into the egg yolks, along with some cheese.
The egg batter is then poured into a skillet and cooked until the egg is cooked through. More cheese is added at the very end to give the omelette a melted cheese center. You can also add herbs to flavor the dish. I added chopped chives.


----------



## Pappy

About to have a bowl of mini wheats, coffee and a mouthful of pills.


----------



## Ruthanne

Steamed eggs that were Sunnyside up and a slice of toasted raisin bread with a little butter.


----------



## Aneeda72

Ruthanne said:


> Steamed eggs that were Sunnyside up and a slice of toasted raisin bread with a little butter.


How do you steam an egg?


----------



## Ruthanne

Aneeda72 said:


> How do you steam an egg?


The way I do it is to use vegetable spray in the frying pan 1st and heat up the pan and crack two eggs open on to the pan and after it starts to turn a little bit white I put about a tablespoon or two of water in the pan and cover it and I put the timer on for 2 minutes and then it's done.


----------



## Kadee

Ruthanne said:


> The way I do it is to use vegetable spray in the frying pan 1st and heat up the pan and crack two eggs open on to the pan and after it starts to turn a little bit white I put about a tablespoon or two of water in the pan and cover it and I put the timer on for 2 minutes and then it's done.


Have you ever tried poached scrambled eggs @Ruthanne I used to make them often but it’s a bit of messing about
you mix the eggs ..meanwhile have a saucepan of boiling water on the stove ( water must be boiling before adding eggs ) swirl water ..add egg mix ..lift out with a slotted spoon when done . drain on paper towel ..it’s nice fat free cause you don’t need to add any butter / fats but it takes time to make
We have / love poached eggs for our evening meal once in a while


----------



## Ruthanne

Kadee46 said:


> Have you ever tried poached scrambled eggs @Ruthanne I used to make them often but it’s a bit of messing about
> you mix the eggs ..meanwhile have a saucepan of boiling water on the stove ( water must be boiling before adding eggs ) swirl water ..add egg mix ..lift out with a slotted spoon when done . drain on paper towel ..it’s nice fat free cause you don’t need to add any butter / fats but it takes time to make
> We have / love poached eggs for our evening meal once in a while


Yes I've made them that way before.


----------



## peramangkelder

These are my favourite oat sachets to make porridge
2 sachets with 150ml milk and bung the bowl in the microwave for 1 minute
then stir and microwave for 1 more minute
Then pour on extra milk and eat


----------



## Ruthanne

Ruthanne said:


> The way I do it is to use vegetable spray in the frying pan 1st and heat up the pan and crack two eggs open on to the pan and after it starts to turn a little bit white I put about a tablespoon or two of water in the pan and cover it and I put the timer on for 2 minutes and then it's done.


@Aneeda72  I forgot to add that the frying pan should be heated to medium.  Also, it may not take exactly 2 minutes for them to be done.  Often, for me it's about a minute in a half.


----------



## Kadee

Cant beat Aussie oats @peramangkelder


----------



## hollydolly

I had toasted Ciabatta  bread topped with Havarti Cheese.. and  sliced plum  tomato


----------



## hawkdon

Welp, i waited for you all to show up, but ya dint, so I ate
the homemade sausage gravy and biscuits myself....yuuuuuummmm, thems the breaks!!!!


----------



## AnnieA

A couple of teff almond cookies and a banana.

Link to  Teff almond butter cookie recipe.

.


----------



## hollydolly

*This morning for brunch I had Smoked Salmon Mousse crescents on Oat & Barley toast *


----------



## RadishRose

Leftover chicken salad sandwich; coffee.


----------



## Devi

Well, as it turns out because I'm Diabetic Type 2, the Muesli isn't going to be a frequent thing for me. <sad> But sometimes ...


----------



## Jules

The day is started with black coffee.  Food will happen by 9:30. 

Shredded Wheat with sliced banana and skim milk.  No sweetener.  It’s the only cereal that I’ll eat & that’s the only way I’ll eat it.


----------



## Kadee

I had junk food today I left here at 5.30 am to travel to Adelaide for a early Dr appointment and blood tests  at 8 am.  ( 2 + hour trip ) I had to fast for 12 hours so i went to Macca’s  after appointments  and had hot cakes  ( pancakes ) with the works ......butter and syrup  now back to,the diet tomorrow


----------



## Ruthanne

Yogurt blueberries pecans raisin bread butter


----------



## Ruthanne

This morning I had a steamed egg and a slice of toast with a bit of unsalted butter.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Porage this morning.  Note the spelling - this is my favourite brand of porridge .  Proper large oats, cooked in water  with just a pinch of salt.  Served with some milk - No honey, sugar, fruit or anything like that.

Toast and coffee to follow.


----------



## mike4lorie

Bowl of Hot Oatmeal, and Cracked wheat toast with sugarless homemade rhubarb jam and a coffee


----------



## Ruthanne

Two eggs, toast with butter and a mandarin orange.


----------



## hollydolly

*Poached soft yolk egg on malted bread... *


----------



## Pappy

Egg and cheese sandwich and a cup of coffee, followed by a hand full of delicious pills..


----------



## hollydolly

*Rye Sour dough toast with Blue Brie cheese  & Tea *


----------



## Aneeda72

Tuna fish salad


----------



## Ruthanne

I had a Chipotle Bean Burger with onion and whipped cream cheese on seeded bread toast.


----------



## Ruthanne

Peanut butter and strawberry preserves on a slice of seeded toast


----------



## Aneeda72

I had tuna fish on a tortilla the other day for breakfast.  When my son, with DS, called and asled what I had for breakfast, I said tuna fish.  . He yelled at me.  . ”Mom, what’s wrong with you?  You’re supposed to have cereal, eggs, toast.  Tuna fish?-for breakfast?  .“.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Bagel with cream cheese but my main course was coffee.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Coffee, tomato juice, a mandarin orange, and a peanut butter bacon sandwich on whole wheat.


----------



## Lee

It's Sunday so my version of McMuffins with bacon and Havarti cheese


----------



## Pappy

Just finished my breakfast now. Coffee and a bowl of mini wheats. About ready to choke down a handful of delicious pills.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Scrambled eggs with leftover broccoli and a small dish of frozen mixed berries.


----------



## RadishRose

My favorite- cold leftover pizza.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Oatmeal, leftover sweet potato, and two tiny mandarins.


----------



## hollydolly

*raisin bread...*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Coffee now waiting for sausage and eggs.


----------



## Pappy

Strawberry pop tart, coffee and pills.


----------



## Lakeland living

Few pills, slice of ham and fresh coffee....very good way to start the day...


----------



## Ronni

I realized as I was rereading this whole thread how shocked I was every time someone mentions eating something that’s not “normal” breakfast fare.....salad, leftover dinner from the night before, soup, sweet potato, etc. 

And no I’m not judging any of you....my shock is a comment on ME and the recognition that I don’t ever think outside the box when it comes to breakfast!! 

I have NO problem having breakfast for dinner...we wil sometimes have eggs and toast, or Ron will whip up one of his “kitchen sink” omelettes (all manner of dinner leftovers for the omelette filling) and we’ll even have a bowl of cereal very occasionally! But reverse that thinking and have some type of dinner meal or leftovers for breakfast??? 

I definitely need to get more adventurous with my breakfasts!


----------



## J.B Books

We have the same thing everyday unless we are on vacation.
I make a smoothie for the both of us. (and coffee)
Spinach, walnuts, banana, avocado, Vitamin b12, green tea, protein powder, collagen, water and ice cubes.
Put it all in my blender.


----------



## RadishRose

J.B Books said:


> We have the same thing everyday unless we are on vacation.
> I make a smoothie for the both of us. (and coffee)
> Spinach, walnuts, banana, avocado, Vitamin b12, green tea, protein powder, collagen, water and ice cubes.
> Put it all in my blender.


Could eat the same thing everyday for supper?


----------



## J.B Books

RadishRose said:


> Could eat the same thing everyday for supper?


I usually have enough left for a mid morning snack.
By then it's enough of that. I try to behave for lunch as well, but dinnertime? 
I have a normal food! Tonight it's Italian.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Coffee . But might make some oatmeal for lunch


----------



## MarciKS

Diet Coke cuz I didn't feel like waiting for the coffee maker to do it's thing.


----------



## Ruthanne

Adkins protein drink and Quinoa Veg. Burger with Dijon mustard.


----------



## gennie

Omelet, 12-grain toast, fresh Honeybell orange sections and coffee.


----------



## IrisSenior

A hot dog bun toasted and butter with a tbsp side of pb and 1/2 banana & coffee


----------



## JimBob1952

Well I woke up this morning and I got myself a beer... Oh, sorry, that's a song. 

Shredded wheat, low fat milk and a sliced banana.


----------



## J.B Books

JimBob1952 said:


> Well I woke up this morning and I got myself a beer... Oh, sorry, that's a song.
> 
> Shredded wheat, low fat milk and a sliced banana.


Let it roll, baby roll....
The future's uncertain and the end is always near...


----------



## Keesha

Noodles with pesto sauce and corn chips with red pepper humus. I know.... a strange combo for breakfast but I’d say it was more of a brunch.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Oatmeal and two dilapidated little mandarins that I found shivering in the back of the vegetable crisper.


----------



## hollydolly

I;ve just got home from driving in the snow , so as soon as I got home I cooked bacon, egg and potato waffle... deeelishus and warming....


----------



## PamfromTx

Aneeda72 said:


> I had tuna fish on a tortilla the other day for breakfast.  When my son, with DS, called and asled what I had for breakfast, I said tuna fish.  . He yelled at me. . ”Mom, what’s wrong with you? You’re supposed to have cereal, eggs, toast. Tuna fish?-for breakfast? .“.


That's much better than cat food @Aneeda72  !


----------



## debodun

Some kind of flaky cereal called Oats & More (store brand), vanilla yogurt and tea.


----------



## J.B Books

Spinach, walnuts, banana, avocado, Vitamin b12, green tea, protein powder, collagen, water and ice cubes.
Put it all in my blender.


----------



## fancicoffee13

I had a cup of hazlenut coffee, and a boiled egg, and that was it.  And for a snack later I had 1/3 cup of mixed nuts with flavored water.  I normally have a soft egg on an english muffin with coffee and sugar free preserves.  I am on WW, doing it free online.  Don't like their fees to join, however, I lost 25 lbs last year while on it!


----------



## Gaer

I don't eat breakfast, so I was astonished I had a desire for eggs this morning!
So, I had a scrambled egg with cheese and chives and a slice of bacon.
(!!!!?????!!!!!?????!!!!!)


----------



## RadishRose

Half an avocado on a whole wheat toast slice with cilantro on it. 
Coffee.


----------



## Gaer

J.B Books said:


> Spinach, walnuts, banana, avocado, Vitamin b12, green tea, protein powder, collagen, water and ice cubes.
> Put it all in my blender.


This is what I'm aiming for!  I'm eating healthier!  Instead of chocolate and cheetos, I'm eating organic veggies,  nuts, avacados, fish.
I'm really healthy but it's time I ate better even though it costs twice as much! 
Anyway J.B., GOOD FOR YOU!


----------



## Robert59

cheese omelet with bacon and coffee.


----------



## Marie5656

*I had a very nice turkey and cheese sandwich.  Hey..no judgement. LOL*


----------



## hollydolly

I don't eat breakfast but  about an hour and a half after I got up, I had half a slice of malted toast today


----------



## PamfromTx

Peanut butter crackers and a large mug of Earl Grey tea.


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning I had an egg on hash made from bits of kielbasa, cabbage, carrots, onion, and potato from yesterday's boiled dinner.


----------



## RadishRose

Leftover roasted vegetables from last night; 2 cups espresso.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Right now I'm having coffee, lots of coffee.

When the sun comes up I'll have some V8 juice with horseradish, oatmeal, and a small dish of frozen mixed berries.


----------



## hollydolly

@Aunt Bea , how much Horseradish do you add to the V8..and is it in an already spiced one ?... Hubs loves HR, but should he add it to a spiced or non spiced glass of V8 ..whaddya think ?


----------



## hollydolly

Malted slice of soft new bread  and egg... ( don't like veggies in the mornings)...


----------



## Aunt Bea

hollydolly said:


> @Aunt Bea , how much Horseradish do you add to the V8..and is it in an already spiced one ?... Hubs loves HR, but should he add it to a spiced or non spiced glass of V8 ..whaddya think ?


I've never tried the spicy V8.

I add a teaspoon of prepared horseradish, a few drops of Worcestershire sauce, black pepper, and a squirt of fresh lemon juice if I have it to the bottom of a juice glass fill it with V8, and stir.

A half teaspoon of soy sauce is also a nice addition to a glass of V8.

It makes a nice starter for a brunch or barbecue if you hang a few fat shrimp on the rim and add a big splash of vodka.


----------



## hollydolly

Great, well hubs has either V8 or Gazpacho every morning... and in the V8 he already adds Worcester sauce, Celery salt & Tabasco, so he'll love that horseradish addition. Thanks Bea... 

ETA he's vegan so the shrimp is out....


----------



## oldiebutgoody

cup of Gevalia coffee & slice of home made buttermilk pie

bacon baked over potato slices ~ the saltiness of the bacon grease adds flavor to the taters ~ yum!


----------



## Aunt Bea

A fried egg a small piece of ham I found in the freezer and cauliflower rice hashbrowns with sriracha ketchup.


----------



## Glowworm

My normal breakfast consists of two cups of coffee and two cigarettes. Since New year I've adopted a healthier lifetsyle so now I only have one cup of coffee 

Seriously though. A bowl of soured milk (it's similar to yoghurt) or oatmeal porridge, maybe with some diced fruit. Or soft boiled eggs and rye bread or crispbread with cheese and a cup of tea with honey.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

hollydolly said:


> Great, well hubs has either V8 or Gazpacho every morning... and in the V8 he already adds Worcester sauce, Celery salt & Tabasco, so he'll love that horseradish addition. Thanks Bea...
> 
> ETA he's vegan so the shrimp is out....


I found a McDougal recipe for gazpacho and tried making some, since it was a quick and easy recipe.  It was made in the Vitamix, and turned out like a super-charged V-8.  If your husband drinks V-8 in the morning, he would probably also enjoy this one. It was chilly here this morning, so I took some and heated it up, and it made a wonderful hot soup/drink, too.


----------



## hollydolly

Happyflowerlady said:


> I found a McDougal recipe for gazpacho and tried making some, since it was a quick and easy recipe.  It was made in the Vitamix, and turned out like a super-charged V-8.  If your husband drinks V-8 in the morning, he would probably also enjoy this one. It was chilly here this morning, so I took some and heated it up, and it made a wonderful hot soup/drink, too.
> 
> View attachment 162589


Thanks for that, I'll give it a go...


----------



## Happyflowerlady

hollydolly said:


> Thanks for that, I'll give it a go...


Since I didn’t want my gazpacho to turn out that ugly green/brown color that happens when you mix red and green foods together in the blender, I used red pepper instead of green pepper, red onion instead of the green onions, and peeled the cucumber, and that kept everything a nice bright red color.
I also added a half teaspoon of cayenne to ours because we both like spicy foods.

I had made a loaf of whole wheat bread the other day, and I had some of that with my hot gazpacho this morning, and it was a perfect breakfast. Next time, I think that I will also add some fresh tomatoes to the recipe, because this is a lot of fresh whole raw foods, and so healthy to eat.


----------



## hollydolly

Happyflowerlady said:


> Since I didn’t want my gazpacho to turn out that ugly green/brown color that happens when you mix red and green foods together in the blender, I used red pepper instead of green pepper, red onion instead of the green onions, and peeled the cucumber, and that kept everything a nice bright red color.
> I also added a half teaspoon of cayenne to ours because we both like spicy foods.
> 
> I had made a loaf of whole wheat bread the other day, and I had some of that with my hot gazpacho this morning, and it was a perfect breakfast.


That's  a great tip, however fortunately I always use red peppers and red onions..and peel cucumber before I use it in anything ..so thanks for that tho'..


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I peel cucumbers when they are large and have that thick skin that has been waxed. I really like the small sized cucumbers for using in salads, and the skin is not tough or thick on those, so I just chop them up with the skins and add them in that way.  I know that the skins have extra nutrients, but the heavy, thick-skinned ones are just too  bitter to eat.


----------



## Pappy

Big glass of cranberry juice, bowl of Corn Pops, with a sliced banana, and a mouthful of pills.


----------



## StarSong

@Happyflowerlady, I've been wondering how you were doing on the McDougall plan!  So nice to see you again.  

My breakfasts generally alternate between:

Old fashioned oatmeal (porridge) lightly cooked with diced apples and a handful of fresh or frozen berries, topped with unsweetened applesauce and a heavy dose of cinnamon.

An oil-free stirfry of whatever veggies are lurking in my freezer and crisper drawer along with some tofu, a bit of fruit (like pineapple, mango or berries), and a leftover starch like rice or potato (sweet or russet).  I add flavor with salsa, fruit juice or oyster sauce.    

Leftovers of any kind - soups, salads, whatever.

Smoothies don't fill me up for very long.


----------



## JimBob1952

Same thing, every day.  Cereal, lowfat milk, banana.  That's after two big cups of coffee.  

Sure, it's boring, but it's one less thing to think about.


----------



## Lakeland living

This morning, one cup of coffee, fresh ground....get your day started at high speed...
    Fresh bread this morning, still warm with some crunchy Adams peanut butter....


----------



## Happyflowerlady

StarSong said:


> @Happyflowerlady, I've been wondering how you were doing on the McDougall plan!  So nice to see you again.
> My breakfasts generally alternate between:
> Old fashioned oatmeal (porridge) lightly cooked with diced apples and a handful of fresh or frozen berries, topped with unsweetened applesauce and a heavy dose of cinnamon.
> An oil-free stirfry of whatever veggies are lurking in my freezer and crisper drawer along with some tofu, a bit of fruit (like pineapple, mango or berries), and a leftover starch like rice or potato (sweet or russet).  I add flavor with salsa, fruit juice or oyster sauce.
> Leftovers of any kind - soups, salads, whatever.
> Smoothies don't fill me up for very long.



I ordered some of that 5-grain whole rolled grain cereal from Bob’s Red Mill (on amazon), and I like that better than the regular oatmeal, and (surprisingly), it has less fat than plain steel cut oats has.  
I made some of those overnight oats with it, and I think that it will be fine once it is hot summer weather and a cold breakfast is better, but I still like the hot steel cut oats with an apple cooked in the best of all for an oatmeal hot breakfast. 

Smoothies don’t take long to digest because most of the work has already been done, plus we drink them rather than eat them. I have not been having smoothies, but the gazpacho that I made was like having a tomato-based savory smoothie, and I am going to have that as a cold snack in the hot weather.  

I think that it was you who asked me about cookbooks, @StarSong .
 I have now bought two of the McDougal cookbooks. One was an actual book that was on sale used on Amazon, and is called just the McDougal cookbook.  Then, I decided to get the newer one, which is the Quick and Easy cookbook, and I got the kindle version of that one. 
I probably won’t make most of the complicated meal recipes in there, but for simple things that I want to learn (like the cheese sauces), I think that I will like both of these books. 

All of the McDougal books have some recipes in them, and I have not done a lot of browsing through the recipes at this point. 
A good youtube channel is called “Plant Based Dads”, and they use the McDougal recipes on their show and demonstrate making something on each video.  I also joined their facebook group. 
The gazpacho recipe was easy to do and didn’t take long, and that is what I like.


----------



## Lewkat

English muffin with lemon curd and 2 cups of coffee.


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning's breakfast was a container of bean soup from Easter that I had stashed away in the freezer and a toasted English muffin with a _schmear_ of pimento olive cream cheese.


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> pimento olive cream cheese


I haven't had that for a very long tme. Now, I want some!


----------



## RadishRose

Chicken salad on whole wheat with a blob of cottage cheese on the side.
Coffee.


----------



## Tish

Porridge and Toast washed down with coffee


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> I haven't had that for a very long time. Now, I want some!


Me either.  My grandparents always had it in their fridge.  To this day I can remember the flavor and will forever associate that happy memory with spending the night at their house.  Thanks for the memory nudge, @Aunt Bea!


----------



## Tish

Vegemite toast.


----------



## Pappy

Sausage and biscuits, cranberry juice.


----------



## Tish

Marmalade Toast


----------



## Ruthanne

My first meal today was a veggie griller with cheese and onion on rye toast.


----------



## StarSong

Leftover bean-heavy vegan chili over some sliced zucchini.


----------



## Glowworm

My usual two  and two 

No, seriously. A bowl of yoghurt with homemade apple compote, homebaked rye bread with Cheddar cheese and a cup of tea with honey (not homemade, I don't have beehives)


----------



## RadishRose

2 fried eggs and another blob of cottage cheese. Coffee.


----------



## JimBob1952

I had cereal with low-fat milk and a banana.  But to shake things up I also had a half glass of orange juice.  

You all put me to shame with your healthy, creative breakfasts.


----------



## katlupe

An avocado. Eating it right now.


----------



## hollydolly

*3 Cheese toast... and tea...*


----------



## Jules

RadishRose said:


> I haven't had that for a very long tme. Now, I want some!


Me too.  

Breakfast was early for me today.  Coffee at 7, 1/2 slice of English Muffin with natural peanut butter, a little raspberry jam & a large glass of skim milk at 8:30.


----------



## Keesha

A cup of coffee, a banana and a tangerine.


----------



## win231

Pineapple, Blueberries & cottage cheese.
No cooking?  No preparation?  GOOD!


----------



## hawkdon

Fresh bakery apple fritter......


----------



## Tish

Fried eggs on toast


----------



## Ken N Tx

Skipped it today..


----------



## ronaldj

eggs, bacon, toast and potatoes and lots of talk with retied guys....


----------



## Aunt Bea

Oatmeal, a dish of frozen berries, and a glass of tomato juice.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Bea said:


> Oatmeal, a dish of frozen berries, and a glass of tomato juice.


Did you actually eat those berries while frozen?  I usually let them thaw out first.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ruthanne said:


> Did you actually eat those berries while frozen?  I usually let them thaw out first.


No.

I thaw a bag of mixed berries overnight in the refrigerator and sprinkle them with two packets of SF sweetener.  

A bag gives me four small servings and by then I'm ready for a change.


----------



## Tish

Porridge and toast


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Bea said:


> No.
> 
> I thaw a bag of mixed berries overnight in the refrigerator and sprinkle them with two packets of SF sweetener.
> 
> A bag gives me four small servings and by then I'm ready for a change.


I throw a good handful of frozen berries into the oatmeal when it's nearly done cooking - just a minute or so left to go.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Puffed wheat with almond milk.


----------



## JimBob1952

Cereal.  Low fat milk. Orange juice.  No banana.  

Even I'm starting to get bored.


----------



## JonDouglas

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 103984
> 
> *Breakfast is important to have--fuels us going into the day!
> 
> I had a broccoli, yellow pepper, cheddar cheese omelette with a slice of 12 grain toast and butter. And a cup of peach green tea mixed with black tea and soymilk.
> 
> What did you have?*


Oh good heavens, I don't think I've ever seen a breakfast that looked as good as yours.  Being less than adept in the kitchen and also lazy in the morning these days, I can't imagine cooking up something that good myself.  Consider this post a high compliment from someone whose breakfast is coffee, cereal and the occasional microwaved breakfast sandwich.


----------



## StarSong

JimBob1952 said:


> Cereal.  Low fat milk. Orange juice.  No banana.
> 
> Even I'm starting to get bored.


Yesterday my daughter was describing her joy at rediscovering Cheerios.  Said she'd forgotten how great they taste.  

You might want to revisit some breakfast foods you ate in younger years.  Me?  I'm hooked on old-fashioned cooked oatmeal now, despite going many, many years of only eating the instant stuff (which now holds no interest for me whatsoever).


----------



## JimBob1952

StarSong said:


> Yesterday my daughter was describing her joy at rediscovering Cheerios.  Said she'd forgotten how great they taste.
> 
> You might want to revisit some breakfast foods you ate in younger years.  Me?  I'm hooked on old-fashioned cooked oatmeal now, despite going many, many years of only eating the instant stuff (which now holds no interest for me whatsoever).



I do cook oatmeal during the colder months, but it's already 90 degrees here and it's not appealing.  I will explore some alternatives soon.  There are some interesting ideas on this thread.


----------



## Tish

Porridge with fresh berries


----------



## Tish

Bacon and eggs


----------



## Tish

Toast


----------



## Pappy

Two poached eggs on sour dough bread. Cranberry juice.


----------



## Gemma

Two eggs over easy, 2 slices of bacon, hash browns,  Raisin bread toast, a half of a banana, a half of a navel orange, Trop 50 OJ, and a cup of French roast coffee.


----------



## SetWave

Just the usual coffee and protein bar.


----------



## Dana

SetWave said:


> Just the usual coffee and protein bar.


_Good wishes for your move Setwave...hope all goes well and you settle in as quickly as is possible _


----------



## Dana

I don't have breakfast every day...I have a brunch. Today though I am having one of my favourites, overnight oats with nuts, berries...really yum!


----------



## SetWave

Dana said:


> _Good wishes for your move Setwave...hope all goes well and you settle in as quickly as is possible _


Thank you, Dana.


----------



## Tish

Toast


----------



## Ruthanne

Cookies and tea.


----------



## Ruthanne

Veggie griller onion cheese on rye.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Gluten-Free Raisin Toast w/ natural peanut butterbanana and coffee.


----------



## Ruthanne

Egg and cheese on rye toast.


----------



## Buckeye

Bagel with cream cheese and several cups of coffee.


----------



## hollydolly

Egg on Potato scone...and tea of course..in fact I'm just going to make more tea now...

Hubs who is home today and is Vegan had a much more healthy brunch than me... he had a glass of V8.. followed by 2 wholemeal toasts with avocado...and  a cup of coffee..


----------



## Aunt Bea

Sausage & French toast with SF maple syrup!


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Egg on Potato scone...and tea of course..in fact I'm just going to make more tea now...
> 
> Hubs who is home today and is Vegan had a much more healthy brunch than me... he had a glass of V8.. followed by 2 wholemeal toasts with avocado...and  a cup of coffee..


Holly, I've purposely avoided avocado on toast because of its reputation of being so delicious that it's terribly addictive.  Do you eat it, too?


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Holly, I've purposely avoided avocado on toast because of its reputation of being so delicious that it's terribly addictive.  Do you eat it, too?


Nooo..I don't like it.....  but I really think _you _would tho'...everyone I know likes it including my daughter..( she's not vegan)


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I had a small bowl of steel cut oats, cooked with a chopped up apple and added some flax and chia seeds, and cinnamon. Once it was done, I topped it with fresh blueberries and home made cashew-almond milk.  I only needed about a quarter cup of the steel cut oats, because of the added ingredients. 
Fast, easy, and nutritious !


----------



## StarSong

Breakfast was a big salad with plenty of veggies, some tofu and cut up baked russet & sweet potato.  Yuzu-based citrusy dressing.


----------



## Tish

Porridge and toast


----------



## StarSong

Oatmeal cooked with some Bob's Red Mill Seven Grain mixture, some diced apples and berries.  Topped with cinnamon and a little unsweetened applesauce.  Delicious and so good for the body!


----------



## PamfromTx

A small glass of apple juice; not hungry as of yet.


----------



## Tish

Muesli and yogurt


----------



## Aunt Bea

French toast with SF maple syrup.

The stale bread is finally gone!


----------



## Llynn

egg, sausage and cheese breakfast burrito.


----------



## hollydolly

Wholemeal toast ( it seems a long time ago )>...


----------



## Tish

Fried eggs


----------



## fmdog44

I love three minute eggs over buttered toast but it is  hassle getting the eggs out of the shells. Now I just fry the eggs over very easy then toss then on to the torn up toast.


----------



## Ruthanne

I had a big albacore tuna sandwich--it was mixed with lite mayo and sweet onion.


----------



## Tish

Omlet and toast


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Have you ever heard of cheese grits? Well I had cheese farina, same concept and similar taste but farina is smoother and easier to make. I had a cup of green tea with that.


----------



## helenbacque

OneEyedDiva said:


> Have you ever heard of cheese grits? Well I had cheese farina, same concept and similar taste but farina is smoother and easier to make. I had a cup of green tea with that.,


Cheese grits - glorious.  Plain grits, cooked, and then mixed with egg, cheese. a hint of garlic and baked in a casserole.  Interesting that they would taste similar.  One is wheat product, the other corn.


----------



## Ruthanne

OneEyedDiva said:


> Have you ever heard of cheese grits? Well I had cheese farina, same concept and similar taste but farina is smoother and easier to make. I had a cup of green tea with that.


Sound yummy but then I love everything with cheese!


----------



## Ruthanne

fmdog44 said:


> I love three minute eggs over buttered toast but it is  hassle getting the eggs out of the shells. Now I just fry the eggs over very easy then toss then on to the torn up toast.


I'm picturing some toast torn to shreds now


----------



## Lakeland living

Two boiled eggs, a small bread  bun large coffee. Lite day


----------



## MarciKS

Cheerios


----------



## StarSong

Ramen with a whole lotta veggies!


----------



## Tish

Eggs on toast


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning my blood sugar was low so I panicked a little bit and ended up going overboard.

A bowl of puffed wheat with almond milk, a SF mandarin snack cup, and a peanut butter sandwich on whole wheat with a glass of almond milk.

I'm still adjusting to a weekly injection of Trulicity in addition to my regular diabetes medication.


----------



## hollydolly

1/2 a banana... then nothing all day until got home tonight


----------



## MickaC

Used to always have a light breakfast years ago.....but breakfast just doesn't interest me anymore, except for my pot of decaf coffee.
Once in a while would go out for brunch, which was a nice treat.
But for obvious reasons that hasn't happened in a long time.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Bran flakes with blueberries, toast with orange marmalade and coffee.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lots of black coffee, a peanut butter sandwich on whole-wheat bread, two pecan shortbread cookies, and a glass of almond milk.


----------



## Keesha

A tomato, red onion and cheese (cheddar & feta)
omelette with home fries.


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Bea said:


> Lots of black coffee, a peanut butter sandwich on whole-wheat bread, two pecan shortbread cookies, and a glass of almond milk.


Dessert with breakfast?  I like your style, @Aunt Bea!


----------



## Pappy

Two poached eggs on sour dough toast. Cranberry juice and 5 pills.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pappy said:


> Two poached eggs on sour dough toast. Cranberry juice and 5 pills.


Did those pills taste good?


----------



## Tish

Cornflakes


----------



## Chet

Open face omelet with cheese and salsa, toast with PB & J, black coffee.


----------



## win231

A handful of blueberries, a tangerine, a spoon of cottage cheese & 4 Units of Insulin.


----------



## win231

Tish said:


> Cornflakes


Interesting - It takes 500 degrees & 200 PSI & a long, complicated process to make cornflakes.


----------



## Ruthanne

Cheddar on toast


----------



## hollydolly

Just had brunch... Three cheese bloomer  toast


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Just had brunch... Three cheese bloomer  toast


What is the bloomer


----------



## hollydolly

It's basically an Unsliced loaf with a crisp crust and a dense middle ... ( and this one I get is made with 3 different cheeses)


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Two poached eggs on sour dough toast. Cranberry juice and 5 pills.


Pappy.. that's a beautiful photo in your avi ... was it your sons' wedding ?


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> Pappy.. that's a beautiful photo in your avi ... was it your sons' wedding ?


That was my granddaughters wedding in Maryland.


----------



## mikew

sandwich and my morning milkshake with cashews and nuts


----------



## Aunt Bea

Coffee and a toasted ham & cheese sandwich on whole-wheat with a glass of almond milk.


----------



## J-Kat

Two cups of coffee.  One half of an English muffin smeared with butter and almond butter.  Small glass of Orange Juice.


----------



## Tish

Poached eggs on toast


----------



## Lakeland living

One cup of coffee, extra fresh ground....


----------



## Capt Lightning

A small bowl of cereal with cold milk, coffee, toast and marmalade.


----------



## Lakeland living

Too hot to eat , fresh ground coffee, a few drops of cream .   LoL watching the humming bird watch me..
 SUpposed to be a hot one...29cel today, think a sit down in the lake this afternoon will work for me...


----------



## hollydolly

Cambozola Cheese on Toast --and of course Tea...


----------



## MickaC

If i have toast before i go to bed, does that count as breakfast for the next morning.


----------



## RadishRose

coffee


----------



## Aunt Bea

Another low blood sugar morning!

Three pecan shortbread cookies and plenty of black coffee.

Low blood sugar ain't so bad.


----------



## Lara

Aunt Bea said:


> Another low blood sugar morning!
> Three pecan shortbread cookies and plenty of black coffee.
> Low blood sugar ain't so bad.


Low blood sugar means cookies for breakfast? Bring it on!


----------



## Pappy

Ruthanne said:


> Did those pills taste good?


I take a handful and swallow fast Ruthanne..


----------



## Pappy

Today I had a everything bagel, Pepperidge Farm, and a glass of cranberry juice. Pills, of course.


----------



## jujube

Absolutely nothing.  I had blood work at 10 a.m. and had to fast.  It's funny, but when I get up and don't _want_ to eat breakfast, it's OK, but when I get up and _can't_ eat breakfast, it's definitely NOT OK.


----------



## Llynn

Fried egg (sunny side up) on toast.


----------



## Keesha

An tomato / onion and cheese omelette with beans and home fries plus coffee.


----------



## mrstime

The same thing I have 6 days a week, 2 hard boiled eggs. I used to have a banana until my Dopctor asked me what I was doing my potassium was way too high. So I quit that for the eggs. DH sucks down potassium including his special sodium free salt, nothing was ever said!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Two buttermilk toaster waffles with a squirt of SF maple flavored syrup and a glass of almond milk.


----------



## StarSong

Veggie stir fry with some soy sauce and pineapple chunks for extra flavor.


----------



## Gemma

Two eggs over easy, hash browns, sausage patties, rye toast w/butter, half of a navel orange and half of a banana, and a glass of OJ.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Cheerios with almond milk.


----------



## Ruthanne

Chill and crackers


----------



## Aunt Bea

A toasted ham and cheese sandwich on whole-grain bread.


----------



## Pappy

A huge cinnamon muffin, heated with butter. A glass of cranberry juice and 99 pills.


----------



## StarSong

Mixed veggie stir fry topped with tofu, pineapple and, for staying power, some toasted rolled oats.  Yum!


----------



## Ruthanne

Chipotle black bean burger w red onion n cream cheese on whole grain toast.


----------



## hawkdon

Welp, in spite of my screaming back, I made biscuits and Sausage Gravy this morning...yum, yum....just cain't help
myself LOL....should been here....


----------



## Mr. Ed

First thing in the morning, I have Greek Vanilla Yogurt and a hot cup of hemp protein powder. Then later my wife has her breakfast and I eat a bowl of hot oatmeal with coffee.


----------



## Gary O'

What Did You Have For Breakfast?​
Don't know
Hasn't happened yet

But

She just made her way into the kichin

It best be soon

I've got pancakes on my mind


----------



## RadishRose

Grilled cheese sandwich and coffee.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Grilled cheese sandwich and coffee.


That can work

especially if its open face, with a dollop of strawberry jam on top


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> That can work
> 
> especially if its open face, with a dollop of strawberry jam on top


No jam. We not be Jammin' over here.
Thanks or the idea, tho'. Keep them coming.


----------



## Ruthanne

I had strawberries, yogurt and pecans and some Sumatra coffee good and strong.


----------



## Gary O'

I'm a bit of a breakfast purist

No veggies take room on my plate...with the exception of potatoes 
Well, recently, grits have become okay...ish

Eggs are always welcome

Cereal...any

Meat...most.....not hamburger

The only meal where hot sauce is not invited


----------



## Pappy

This morning I had a sausage sandwich and coffee. Oh, and a glass of V-8 juice.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

A Golden cheese blintz with agave and decaf green tea.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Strawberries and coffee*


----------



## StarSong

Pink Biz said:


> *Strawberries and coffee*


The strawberries are lovely right now, aren't they?  

It's too early for breakfast at the moment but I'm planning oatmeal with diced apple cooked in, then swirled with cinnamon plus unsweetened oatmeal, then topped by some chunks of nectarine and sliced strawberries.
Sounds like a lot of food, because it is. 

I eat a whole food plant based diet. For the past few years I've moved toward a big breakfast, moderate lunch, and a couple of snacks after that. No dinner in the usual sense of the word.


----------



## RadishRose

Undecided as yet...thinking of French toast maybe.


----------



## Pepper

So tired............can't finish this


----------



## jujube

Leftover biscuits and leftover sausage gravy....every bit good as the first time around.


----------



## RadishRose

It ended up being a ham sandwich on whole wheat w/ Dijon style mustard.


----------



## hollydolly

Nothing this morning.. this has just reminded me, I didn't have anything...


----------



## PamfromTx

A cup of Earl Grey tea.


----------



## Ruthanne

Bean burger, whipped cream cheese on a slice of 12 grain toast.


----------



## StarSong

A mix of frozen and fresh veggies sauteed with leftover brown rice, cannellini beans, chunks of fresh pineapple, soy sauce and pineapple juice.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Sausage eggs,sunny side up, and hash browns with toast.


----------



## PamfromTx

Glass of iced tea.


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning I had one of these microwave half cheeseburger pita sandwiches from Aldi with a scoop of cottage cheese and a dish of strawberries.


----------



## Gemma

A bacon/onion/cheddar cheese omelet, hash browns, cinnamon raisin bread toast, OJ, half of a navel orange and half of a large banana.


----------



## StarSong

Going for oatmeal with fruit in it today.  It's my very favorite breakfast.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Three Dark Chocolate squares.


----------



## terry123

Jimmy Dean mini omelets, a croissant with sour cream, milk and a peanut butter cup.


----------



## Pappy

Jimmy Dean sausage gravy and biscuits and a glass of cranberry juice. Just now had a big glass of cold V-8 juice. So darn good..


----------



## Owlivia

A nectarine sliced with cinnamon sprinkled on it.  A slice of sprouted seeded dark brown bread, which has a good crust and chewy texture, love it.  I melted a slice of cheese on the bread after it was toasted.  Finished with a cup of strong black tea.


----------



## Devi

Muesli with extra pecans, and milk.


----------



## Gemma

Ate a late breakfast so we had fried chicken, broccoli salad and potato salad.


----------



## funsearcher!

Chocolate pudding, banana


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm having an egg, Irish Cheddar cheese , , mayo with olive oil on rye toast


----------



## hollydolly

I just had Cotton Candy flavoured Grapes, and a low fat Baby Bel Cheese


----------



## fatboy

ground beef patty and 4 eggs over easy   and of course coffee


----------



## hawkdon

2 sausage patties, 2 eggs o/e, 1 hash brown pattie...and yes coffee!!!!


----------



## Paco Dennis

Left over dinner. Surf and turf ( fresh tuna, sirloin steak, asparagus and wild oyster mushrooms in butter. Strawberries walnuts and a square of dark chocolate, topped off with Vitamin D.


----------



## StarSong

An oil-free stir fry with tofu, brown rice, onions, bok choy, bell peppers, broccoli, spinach, kale, a little oyster sauce and I can't remember what else.


----------



## RadishRose

An "Impossible Burger" on Italian toast.
Handful of blueberries.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> An "Impossible Burger" on Italian toast.
> Handful of blueberries.


I've been making Italian meatballs from Beyond Beef and Impossible Burgers.  They turn out great, BTW.


----------



## Bella

An egg over easy with sautéed peppers and onions... half of an English muffin, a kiwi, a slice of cantaloupe, and a cup of coffee.


----------



## Packerjohn

A lot of fruit covered with yogurt.  I'm probably 85% vegetarian type of guy so I really keep away from frying and red meat.  Sorry all you beef-eaters!  It seems that high protein and red meat is a good way to get a heart attack or so says several books I have been reading.  Oh and don't forget to get your fiber and a good 8 hours of sleep.  Sorry, don't mean to preach!


----------



## Lawrence00

ice cream


----------



## Jackie23

Every morning I have coffee and cereal....the cereal is half honey cherrios and half fiber one with berries, either strawberries or blueberries, and sliced almonds with skimmed milk.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> I've been making Italian meatballs from Beyond Beef and Impossible Burgers.  They turn out great, BTW.


My grandson introduced me to Impossible Burger. I was shocked to find they're good! He advised against the Beyond Beef, tho'.

Hmmm, meatballs eh? Maybe next time.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> My grandson introduced me to Impossible Burger. I was shocked to find they're good! He advised against the Beyond Beef, tho'.
> 
> Hmmm, meatballs eh? Maybe next time.


To be clear, Impossible and Beyond burgers aren't particularly healthy food choices, though they beat beef burgers.  
Grams of fat per 113g (4 oz) burger: Impossible: 13g, BB: 14g beef burgers: 23g. 

Impossibles taste more like beef but I don't have a strong preference for either - I buy whichever is on sale. 

Though I loved them before, I almost never eat burgers of any kind anymore, veggie burgers included. Just got out of the habit. DH & I rarely have burgers unless a family member is having a BBQ.

To make the meatballs, I defrost some of the burgers, add the bread crumbs, spices, etc. just as I would with meat-based meatballs, then fry them up in a smidge of oil so they don't stick. (They cook very fast). I freeze them on a cookie sheet to keep them from sticking together, then move them to a ziplock bag so they're ready to go.


----------



## Paco Dennis

> Had delicious spinach and chicken soup. Then a dark chocolate square with natural peanut butter. ( I have no idea how this got into quote's )


----------



## amwassil

Keto Coffee. Every morning.



In case anyone is interested. My current keto mix: 9gr Collagen, 19gr Whey, 3gr salt mix, 16gr butter, 9gr coconut oil, 14gr MCT oil, 36.5gr Whipping Cream, 2gr Deep Ocean Minerals, 800ml coffee. Macros: 47.9gr fat, 26.3gr protein, 1.8gr carbs, 544.25 kcals. I mix the salt, collagen and whey in my Bubba mug. I mix the butter, coconut & MCT oils, cream and minerals in a separate measuring cup. I heat the fats to melt everything, dump it onto the dry mix and stir into a smooth slurry. Add coffee and stir vigorously. _Voila!_


----------



## Pappy

Just coffee and toast with peanut  butter because I had to rush to get to doctors office.


----------



## Pappy

This morning I did breakfast half-asses backwards. Made my eggs in the toaster oven and toast in the microwave. And it was very good.


----------



## Pinky

Raisin bran .. sans raisins. The entire box seems to have about 10 raisins in it. So much for the "2 scoops of raisins in a package of .."


----------



## CinnamonSugar

It's been a 'coon's age since I made homemade pancakes but I did this AM:  Cornmeal Buttermilk pancakes with butter and maple syrup... yum!


----------



## Alligatorob

Only contemplating breakfast so far this morning.  Though reading this thread has made me hungry...


----------



## JustDave

Coffee, the kind with caffeine.  It's what I always have.  I avoid eating food in the morning, it sets the wrong precident for the rest of the day.  I've heard breakfast is the most important meal of the day.  I don't know if that's true.  I've heard a lot of things that aren't true, and if it is true..... well, it is what it is.  I'm happier and get more exercise when I don't weigh a ton, and I could easily weigh a ton, especially with a hearty breakfast.  I don't eat "hearty".  I watch calories closely, and focus on nutrition.   I feel better when I'm close to my ideal weight.


----------



## Barbara971

Swedish hardtack with gobs of butter. Love it SO MUCH!


----------



## RadishRose

It's only 9:09 am. Just coffee for now.
I'll have a ham sandwich for brunch later.


----------



## Barbara971

amwassil said:


> Keto Coffee. Every morning.
> 
> View attachment 239393
> 
> In case anyone is interested. My current keto mix: 9gr Collagen, 19gr Whey, 3gr salt mix, 16gr butter, 9gr coconut oil, 14gr MCT oil, 36.5gr Whipping Cream, 2gr Deep Ocean Minerals, 800ml coffee. Macros: 47.9gr fat, 26.3gr protein, 1.8gr carbs, 544.25 kcals. I mix the salt, collagen and whey in my Bubba mug. I mix the butter, coconut & MCT oils, cream and minerals in a separate measuring cup. I heat the fats to melt everything, dump it onto the dry mix and stir into a smooth slurry. Add coffee and stir vigorously. _Voila!_


I don’t understand. Is this a healthy concoction? I understand the word keto (kinda). By the way, you look very healthy. Can you attribute that to this coffee? I sound so nosy and intrusive…sorry.


----------



## amwassil

Barbara971 said:


> I don’t understand. Is this a healthy concoction? I understand the word keto (kinda). By the way, you look very healthy. Can you attribute that to this coffee? I sound so nosy and intrusive…sorry.


Short answer: yes.

Longer answer: to follow as soon as I can.

Thank you.


----------



## hawkdon

Fried Spam and o/e Eggs !!!


----------



## Barbara971

amwassil said:


> Short answer: yes.
> 
> Longer answer: to follow as soon as I can.
> 
> Thank you.


I look forward to that!


----------



## Timewise 60+

My wife and I split one small container of Greek Yogurt w/ fruit.  The whole container has 19g of Carbs, and only 3g of fat.  Since we eat low carb and high fat (to provide energy in place of carbs) we add one tablespoon full of Heavy Whipping Cream to the yogurt and a few pecans or walnuts.  It is a delightful, healthy, breakfast that reminds me of tapioca.   Taste great and holds us until lunch....


----------



## Pappy

This morning, a breakfast sandwich (Jimmy Dean), a bowl of bananas with milk and a bit of sugar, coffee and two buckets of pills.


----------



## Jace

Sat.&Sunday(s)...pancakes.


----------



## StarSong

A baked potato with steamed broccoli, bok choy, spinach and hummus.


----------



## Bella

A jumbo egg over easy, half of a bagel, blueberries and a peach, and one cup of coffee.


----------



## amwassil

Barbara971 said:


> I look forward to that!


Thanks. I'll introduce 'keto' with this video by Dr Michael Eades. He's a very good presenter and I think you'll find his talk both entertaining and educational enough to whet your interest. However, if not just say so and I'll let it go and simply wish you the best.






If you're interested, this is how I got where I am. To be continued.


----------



## hollydolly

I'm just about to go and have Brunch.. on a Sunday I usually have eggs and Bacon..


----------



## Pappy

Three pancakes, two sausage links and my coffee.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I'm just about to go and have Brunch.. on a Sunday I usually have eggs and Bacon..


Did you go to your local pub, Hols?


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Did you go to your local pub, Hols?


No.. I make it myself.. if I go to the pub on a Sunday then it will always be for Sunday roast lunch


----------



## Bella

Baked oatmeal with dried cranberries, coconut, and toasted pecans, topped with fresh blueberries. Two strips of brisket bacon and a cuppa coffee.


----------



## hawkdon

Just now finished my Biscuits with sausage gravy, yuuuummmyy/////


----------



## Barbara971

amwassil said:


> Thanks. I'll introduce 'keto' with this video by Dr Michael Eades. He's a very good presenter and I think you'll find his talk both entertaining and educational enough to whet your interest. However, if not just say so and I'll let it go and simply wish you the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're interested, this is how I got where I am. To be continued.


I saved the video in my YouTube Keto playlist (created one just for it!). The ‘this is how I got here’ sub stack writing…which I haven’t read in it’s entirety…I have a question. Is this your personal information? I have a strong interest in this, as I have hypothyroidism and prefer to use a natural approach as much as possible, and a Paleo diet seems to fit in with some thyroid specialists recommendation. Thanks for all this information!


----------



## amwassil

Barbara971 said:


> I saved the video in my YouTube Keto playlist (created one just for it!). The ‘this is how I got here’ sub stack writing…which I haven’t read in it’s entirety…I have a question. Is this your personal information? I have a strong interest in this, as I have hypothyroidism and prefer to use a natural approach as much as possible, and a Paleo diet seems to fit in with some thyroid specialists recommendation. Thanks for all this information!


You will find this of interest by Dr Stephen Phinney.

RE me: yes, Belisarius and I are one and the same person.

PS: in my own experience with keto, eating more fat and eating nearly no carbs has resulted in boosting my metabolism, not slowing it. Dr Ben Bikman calls this the 'keto metabolic advantage', as per:


----------



## Barbara971

amwassil said:


> You will find this of interest by Dr Stephen Phinney.
> 
> RE me: yes, Belisarius and I are one and the same person.


Got it!


----------



## Alligatorob

My usual Special K with cashew milk.  Pretty boring...


amwassil said:


> I'll introduce 'keto' with this video by Dr Michael Eades


Thanks @amwassil that is a great video.  I rarely take the time to listen to such long videos, but this one was the exception.  Really good info!

I don't agree with him completely on the meat thing.  I believe diet varied a lot from place to place, not all paleo-people had access to plenty of meat.  We got better at finding and eating higher calorie plants, natural grains, potatoes, etc at about the same time.

I have always been a bit skeptical of the paleo-diet thing first of all I doubt the popular diets have much in common with our ancestor's diets.  And remember that paleo-people lived much shorter lives than ours.  Didn't have time to develop many of the diseases we worry about today, heart problems and cancer.  So they didn't have that to worry about in their diets.

He is right about how our health deteriorated when we switched from hunter gatherers to agriculture.  However I suspect this had more to do with switching to a more limited diet, and more disease from close living than anything.

Vegetables are good for us, and I believe we should eat them.  A good mix with meats is also healthy.


----------



## Furryanimal

Cornflakes and fried egg on toast


----------



## amwassil

Alligatorob said:


> He is right about how our health deteriorated when we switched from hunter gatherers to agriculture.  However I suspect this had more to do with switching to a more limited diet, and more disease from close living than anything.


Maybe you missed it. Eades discusses (and disposes of) this very idea in his comparison with the hunters and farmers of Kentucky. Starting at 23:00.


----------



## amwassil

Alligatorob said:


> I have always been a bit skeptical of the paleo-diet thing first of all I doubt the popular diets have much in common with our ancestor's diets.  And remember that paleo-people lived much shorter lives than ours.  Didn't have time to develop many of the diseases we worry about today, heart problems and cancer.  So they didn't have that to worry about in their diets.


You might find this discussion of interest regarding how long our paleolithic ancestors lived or didn't.


----------



## JaniceM

3 cups of pumpkin spice coffee


----------



## ElCastor

Trader Joe’s high fiber cereal, 5 prunes, 4 or 5 almonds, blueberries, strawberries, a little nonfat milk, and of course a cup of coffee.


----------



## Alligatorob

amwassil said:


> You might find this discussion of interest regarding how long our paleolithic ancestors lived or didn't.


Thanks, I know it is true that if paleo-people lived past childhood their life expectancy was not so short.  Still few lived beyond 70, which most of us do today.  Life expectancy dropped dramatically when we started widespread agriculture.

Infant and childhood mortality is somewhat different from life expectancy, or was for most of human existence.


----------



## Pappy

Two small Jimmy Dean sausage and biscuit things and coffee. Just now, a glass of ice cold V-8 juice. Have it every day.


----------



## amwassil

Barbara971 said:


> I saved the video in my YouTube Keto playlist (created one just for it!). The ‘this is how I got here’ sub stack writing…which I haven’t read in it’s entirety…I have a question. Is this your personal information? I have a strong interest in this, as I have hypothyroidism and prefer to use a natural approach as much as possible, and a Paleo diet seems to fit in with some thyroid specialists recommendation. Thanks for all this information!


You may find the following articles pertinent to understanding your thyroid condition and possibly what you can do about it.

Amy Berger has 3 articles about thyroid on her website:

Thyroid Pt 1
Thyroid Pt 2
Thyroid Pt 3
and two articles she wrote for Biotics Research:

Thyroid Testing is Often Not Enough
Is There a Link Between Thyroid & Depression
Additionally:

Amber O'Hearn: The Effect of Ketogenic Diets on Thyroid Hormones
Stephen Phinney: Does Your Thyroid Need Dietary Carbohydrates?
Tucker Goodrich: Thyroid and Low-Carb: What Do Thyroid Hormones Do?


*PS*: I had my keto coffee for breakfast today.


----------



## Ruthanne

Quorn patty with sharp cheddar  and sweet onion and tomato  on honey wheat toast.


----------



## amwassil

Not breakfast, I had my daily keto coffee for breakfast. But today's lunch includes butter poached eggs:


----------



## Alligatorob

Special K protein cereal and some cashew milk.  Had a piece of homemade zucchini bread mid-morning.


----------



## RadishRose

A banana and a cup of coffee.


----------



## BC Flash

Almost everyday:   Bircher Oatmeal with old fashion oatmeal, keifer, fresh fruit or frozen blueberries, 2 pieces of whole almonds or walnuts.    7 bowls are assembled on Sunday for a "ready made" breakfast after the 1 mile morning walk.


----------



## Bella

A jumbo egg over easy with asparagus, half of an English muffin, a slice of cantaloupe, a kiwi and a cuppa coffee.


----------



## DebraMae

Had bacon, 2 eggs over easy and toast.  I only allow myself to do that on the weekend.  During the week it is normally oatmeal and fruit.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Fried egg and soda bread.  Most mornings it's cereal and toast.


----------



## Owlivia

Half a slice of sourdough bread toasted and spread with peanut butter.  Tea to drink.


----------



## LadyEmeraude

going to eat it now, only 7:30 in the morning here. Fixing poached egg on wheat toast and OJ.


----------



## charry

Same as every day …banana , fresh orange juice ,cuppa tea


----------



## J-Kat

This week it’s a toasted English muffin with butter, almond butter and a little honey as toppings plus coffee and OJ.


----------



## Alligatorob

A bagel sandwich scrambled eggs and turkey sausage. A banana to. Not terrible for hospital food.


----------



## JustBonee

Orange juice,    and breakfast omelet with egg and cheese.


----------



## Ruthanne

Chicken, cheese, onion on honey wheat toast.


----------



## StarSong

So far just coffee, but it's early yet - DH and the dog are still snoozing.  

In a couple of hours I'll pull together a veggie stir fry to enjoy over the next few mornings: 
about a teaspoon of oil, then some chopped onion and a little garlic, carrots, celery, zucchini, broccoli, bok choy, bell pepper, sweet potato, tofu, a big handful of baby kale & spinach, plus some chopped fresh or frozen fruit. Add a little oyster sauce at the end. So delicious! 

This is my go-to breakfast. Whatever fruit and veggies are kicking around the counter, fridge or freezer are fair game.


----------



## 1955

Poached eggs & salsa with a kiwi. I follow that up with COD Liver Oil, a D3 supplement all washed down with Mg water that I make.


----------



## hearlady

Oatmeal with walnuts and cream


----------

